# Trichinopoly cigars?



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I was reading "A Study in Scarlet" (the first Sherlock Holmes story) while on vacation this past week. Holmes makes multiple references to Trichinopoly cigars and Trichinopoly tobacco. He stated it came from Trichinopoly, hence the name Trichinopoly tobacco (Duh). I've never heard of it, anyone else ever heard of this type of leaf?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> I was reading "A Study in Scarlet" (the first Sherlock Holmes story) while on vacation this past week. Holmes makes multiple references to Trichinopoly cigars and Trichinopoly tobacco. He stated it came from Trichinopoly, hence the name Trichinopoly tobacco (Duh). I've never heard of it, anyone else ever heard of this type of leaf?


Not heard of it, but I think this is the reference

http://www.1911encyclopedia.org/Trichinopoly


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> Not heard of it, but I think this is the reference
> 
> http://www.1911encyclopedia.org/Trichinopoly


 That's the place; it was part of the old British Empire. :tu


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

My ex went to southern India and sent me post card from near Trichinopoly. It was 2 women smoking these huge cigars. 
Ever since, I have been trying to find some of that tobacco someplace, but no luck yet. 
demi


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

So I'm not the only one looking for Trichinopoly tobacco.

I thought it would be cool to smoke something that the great Sherlock Holmes made reference to. :tu


----------



## worldpranjal (Feb 2, 2010)

Guess I arrived a bit late. Did anybody say Trichinopoly Cigars? Well I got Trichinapoly cigars. Boxes of 25. The 'Black Tiger' brand Coronas.

Any interest?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

worldpranjal said:


> Guess I arrived a bit late. Did anybody say Trichinopoly Cigars? Well I got Trichinapoly cigars. Boxes of 25. The 'Black Tiger' brand Coronas.
> 
> Any interest?


Hmmmmm.... I've never heard of them, so I am a bit interested now.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

The well-known Trichinopoly cigars are chiefly manufactured from Tobacco grown outside the district at Dindigul. It was said that Winston Churchill developed a taste for the mildly aromatic Trichy cigar that was traded from Fort St George to Whitehall during 2nd World War.

Tiruchirappalli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Pranjal,
Welcome to Puff 

Is there an internet link that you can share with us about Black Tiger cigars? I haven't been able to find anything...

Best wishes,


.


----------



## worldpranjal (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,

Unfortunately, I have not been able to locate any internet link about the Black Tiger brand. I'm afraid there isn't any. Worse is, I fear Black Tiger is last of the legendary Trichinopoly line of Cigars. Besides the town of Trichinopoly in South India, I think there are only 2-3 other places in India where you can purchase them from. My source was a place in Mumbai, which used to be a Cigar Company in the days of the Raj, but is now reduced to just an ordinary cigarette wholesale shop. On enquiring deeper, they revealed that there was an interrupted supply of 2 more Trichy brands till a few years back - London Calling, and Piccollo, but not anymore. They are barely getting stocks of even Black Tiger. The most famous brand - "The Light of Asia", has long been dicontinued.

The fact that these cigars taste fantastic saddens me even more. Dont know if the boxes I saw the shop are going to be the last ones.

FYI, these cigars are well constructed, burn evenly, are medium bodied, ash black, are mildly aromatic, and like I mentioned before, taste fantastic. I usually smoke Montecristo No. 4, Romeo Y Julieta No. 1 & 2, and some dominican brands (Santa Damiana, Balmoral's Dominican Selection, and other Alatadis Cuban seed brands), and personally found the Black Tiger Trichy cigar somewhere in between the cubans and dominicans.

Leaf colour is light brown with a greenish hue. Surprizinly, they dont seem to do too well in more than 60% humidity. I did initially put the first lot in the humidor, but I've tried the dry ones, and they burnt more evenly.

As far as historical references are concerned, though I personally doubt if Churchill himself ever smoked Trichinopolies as a matter of choice, but there is evidence that his supply of Cubans was breifly interrupted during the world war, and a special govt. position was created in India to supervise cigar production in Trichinopoly.

Also, there are more than 1 references in Sherlock Holmes novels.

Regards,

Pranjal Shukla



fiddlegrin said:


> Hi Pranjal,
> Welcome to Puff
> 
> Is there an internet link that you can share with us about Black Tiger cigars? I haven't been able to find anything...
> ...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

worldpranjal said:


> Guess I arrived a bit late. Did anybody say Trichinopoly Cigars? Well I got Trichinapoly cigars. Boxes of 25. The 'Black Tiger' brand Coronas.
> 
> Any interest?


i'm always interested in new cigars!
are you trading or selling?


----------



## worldpranjal (Feb 2, 2010)

Neither selling nor trading. Yet! Would have happily shipped across a couple of free samples to anyone who was interested, for the purpose of calibrating reviews, but havent found a courier company that handles tobacco yet in this part of the world. Hope to find one soon. In the meanwhile, do let me know if anyone is travelling to India. Maybe I can arrange to hand over in person.

Regards,

Pranjal Shukla



shuckins said:


> i'm always interested in new cigars!
> are you trading or selling?


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

When you do find a courier, I would love to try something with as much history and lore as those cigars. Please keep us posted.


----------



## rajesh (May 29, 2010)

worldpranjal said:


> Neither selling nor trading. Yet! Would have happily shipped across a couple of free samples to anyone who was interested, for the purpose of calibrating reviews, but havent found a courier company that handles tobacco yet in this part of the world. Hope to find one soon. In the meanwhile, do let me know if anyone is travelling to India. Maybe I can arrange to hand over in person.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pranjal Shukla


Hello Pranjal. My name is Rajesh. I recently visited Fenn Thompson & Co. at Trichy - the people who make Black Tiger. I have intersting learnings. You can reply if you have continued interest in this subject. Cheers.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm interested in hearing more!


----------



## worldpranjal (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, this is gr8. Sorry, missed seeing your message. We should connect...

Can you share some contact detail?

Pranjal Shukla



rajesh said:


> Hello Pranjal. My name is Rajesh. I recently visited Fenn Thompson & Co. at Trichy - the people who make Black Tiger. I have intersting learnings. You can reply if you have continued interest in this subject. Cheers.


----------



## Abilash (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi All, 

This is Abilash R from Fenn Thompson Cigar Works, I am really delighted to see you guys discussing about our company. We have been manufacturing Cigars for a really long time now and currently we have introduced some new Cigars that are hand made by our skilled workers and moulded with pure Indian Tobacco. It is available in a few places in Bangalore and Delhi but we can send the same to you wherever you are. Also, just give us a call if you want to know about our company's heritage and other related information. 

Warm Regards, 

Abilash R 
09731856924 
080-41217723 
Fenn Thompson Cigars Works 
India


----------



## Abilash (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Pranjal, 

This is Abilash and I represent a company called Fenn Thompson Cigar Works and we are the manufacturers of the Black Tiger Cigars, do call me anytime to have our wonderful supplied to you, we also have some other new variants, it would be lovely to hear from you. 

Regards, 

Abilash R 
Fenn Thomspon Cigar Works 
080-41217723 
09731856924


----------



## SAINTCIGARS (Mar 13, 2012)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> I was reading "A Study in Scarlet" (the first Sherlock Holmes story) while on vacation this past week. Holmes makes multiple references to Trichinopoly cigars and Trichinopoly tobacco. He stated it came from Trichinopoly, hence the name Trichinopoly tobacco (Duh). I've never heard of it, anyone else ever heard of this type of leaf?
> :israel:[/QUOTE -SaintCigars]Manufacturers of handmade cigars Since 1900's in Indian the famous brand which was mentioned by "Sherlock Holmes" comments in his first novel about *"Tirchnopoly BLACK TIGER* *Cigars*",we are still having our regular customers from Britan,France,germany and more who admired by our BlackTiger Cigars any one interested kindly contact us we will send the cigars to any place in the world.


----------



## ramak (May 29, 2012)

Hi,
I was in B'lore in '08 and had no luck finding Trichy cigars; I even checked with wholesalers. 
I'll be visiting Bangalore next month and would like to know where I can buy them.
I'm also thinking of making a trip to Trichy. Can tourists visit your factory?
Looking forward to your reply.

Ram


----------



## CigarNut India (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Ram,


I recently ordered 6 sticks of Black Tiger Trichinopoly cigars from this website called cigarclubindia and had them delivered to my address in Mumbai completely free-of-cost. You might want to check them out. Good luck!


Cheers!


----------



## CigarNut India (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I recently ordered 6 sticks of the Trichinopoly Black Tiger cigars from a website called Cigar club India. com They were priced at Rs. 370 a stick and I had the cigars delivered to my address in Mumbai, completely free-of-cost. They also accept cash on delivery! So you might wanna check them out.

Cheers!


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

CigarNut India said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I recently ordered 6 sticks of the Trichinopoly Black Tiger cigars from a website called Cigar club India. com They were priced at Rs. 370 a stick and I had the cigars delivered to my address in Mumbai, completely free-of-cost. They also accept cash on delivery! So you might wanna check them out.
> 
> Cheers!


I'd love to try these. Any idea if they ship overseas?


----------



## CigarNut India (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, their website (Cigar Club India) says they ship across India. I doubt they'll ship overseas though. If you know someone travelling to India in the near future, maybe they can bring you back a box? You might also want to write to them and check if they can ship it to you. Their mail id's on the site. Good luck!


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

CigarNut India said:


> Well, their website (Cigar Club India) says they ship across India. I doubt they'll ship overseas though. If you know someone travelling to India in the near future, maybe they can bring you back a box? You might also want to write to them and check if they can ship it to you. Their mail id's on the site. Good luck!


I'm planning a 2nd trip to India next hear, so guess I can wait. Unless anyone there fancies a trade? Are they hard to find there? I wanted to get some Amrut whisky on my first trip but couldn't find it anywhere - not even at Delhi airport. I get a nice bottle of Black Dog, though!


----------



## CigarNut India (Mar 14, 2015)

Amrut's factory is near Bangalore. Therefore Bangalore is your best bet to find Amrut in India. Hit me up the next time you're here. Maybe I can help you get hold of some.


----------

